# Problem with my Gas Boiler



## leowis1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm having a problem with my gas boiler.  The pilot ignition keeps clicking even after all of the burners are lit.  It just keeps clicking, clicking, clicking, clicking, clicking, over and over and over.  What's causing this?  Can I fix it?  Thx

Leo


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 31, 2007)

My guess you need to replace the ignitor


----------



## babalu87 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hearth.com Home - The leading source of information on fireplaces, wood stoves, gas stoves, chimneys and pellet stoves


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

My guess is that elk nailed it. While a repair is something he might be qualified to attempt, I wouldn't. Not a lot of room for operator error or improvisation when it comes to gas.

To talk directly to a bunch of heating professionals, check out this website:

http://forums.invision.net/index.cfm?CFApp=2l.

Since they're all pros, I'm sure they'll tell you to hire one. But in this case, that's probably good advice. However, they can probably give you a second opinion and some idea of what to expect regarding the repair.

Good luck. Usually these things happen on the coldest day of the year.


----------



## G-rott (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds like a flame sensor not "reading' the flame.  

garett


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 1, 2007)

G-rott said:
			
		

> sounds like a flame sensor not "reading' the flame.
> 
> garett




It cannot be the flame sensor b/c if it wasn't reading the flame, the main gas valve would not be opening, or should not be opening. It's not retrying otherwise it would be locking out after three tries or retrying after x amount of minutes. So I agree with Elk on this, it stems from the ignition module/flame guard safety module. Sequences on a call for heat, the ignitor sparks to try for ignition, pilot gas valve is energized,pilot valve opens, pilot ignites, flame sensor acknowledges it and allows the main gas valve to open to ignite the main burner from the flame proven pilot. What is happening on the call for ignition, the flame safeguard part of the module sees the flame but the ignition part of the module is not electronicaly de- latching internally to stop its trial for ignition. Since these modules are all in one - a new module is required. The safety aspect of the module is working which is okay to utilize this for your heating purposes but it may be on its way out and is not working properly. So replace ASAP by a licenced gas fitter. It is illegal for a supplier to sell any gas saftey devices over the counter to non qualified licenced gas fitter. Even though they still do. As no-one enforces it.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 1, 2007)

Kids went to bed so had time to return and edit the above to  explain more thoroughly. Hope this helped.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 2, 2007)

enord said:
			
		

> G-rott said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a gas boiler enord  No such thing as a photoelectric eye sensor on flame safeguard equipment. Cad cell yes , only on oil.


----------

